# Help me identify this black



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well looks like I am stumped again… I had said I wasn’t going to buy any of the blacks for a while again, but I couldn’t pass this fish by… I have no idea what kind of piranha it was… The overall height and eye size really confused me… The eye is much larger than most species I have seen in relationship to the overall head… There is also a step…. From where dorsal fin ends, and the upper mouth begins…. This fish also has a red hook extending from the anal fin??? Aggression in unreal… The fish has brutally mutilated all the gold fish I put in its tank, and tries hard to jump out…Could this be what I have heard call the “High Back Rhomb”?????? The fish is small and I think that may be the problem….


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

looks like my eigenmanni


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

COOL FISH!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Can´t help you on this...closer pics would help, anyway that´s an exotic and beautiful fish you got...







!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Well it looks like it could be of the "compressus" group but I am not accustomed to seeing them with such a rounded snout.

Things that make you go hhhhmmmm................


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I appreciate all the help and input&#8230; I am totally stumped on this fish more than any I have ever seen&#8230;The wholesaler got a box of black piranhas in&#8230; They couldn't even tell me the country the fish was from&#8230; I just never saw anything like it&#8230; They have one more like mine&#8230; I only purchased one&#8230; I was skeptical about it being a piranha&#8230; I wouldn't want an odd Pacu or Silver Dollar&#8230; This fish must have been drugged&#8230; Very little movement for 1 day and a half&#8230; Then from no where it started swimming back and forth and trying to jump out&#8230; It ate everything on a gold fish twice its size accept lips and eye&#8230; The aggressive feeding confirms it is a piranha&#8230;. I will rush after work to get the other one, and try to get some clearer enlarged Photos&#8230;&#8230;
Please help me out&#8230; I am really confused about this fish!!!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

its different i really dont know.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Hi SC,

Does it look like this ?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Lot's of similarities French Toast&#8230; It appears the spotting on my fish seams to diminish and disappear after the lateral line, but the main difference is there is no black boarder @ the end of the tail fin&#8230; This height of the hump anterior to the dorsal fin seams to be a definite characteristic&#8230; But if could be a malnourished like the wild reds I got&#8230; The absence of the black boarder near the tail fin leads me to believe it could be something different&#8230; What species is your pic of?????
Perhaps my tail fin has been chewed away&#8230;. This fish if very new&#8230; Now I got 2&#8230; For $14.00 I couldn't pass it by&#8230;.Please tell me the species of your fish&#8230; I have searched many pictorial data bases and found nothing similar to this fish&#8230; The red spike on the tail fin is a definite characteristic on my fish too&#8230;


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

This fish is 6" and according to Frank and others (Ron for instance), there's a great chance it's an eigenmanni.

How big is yours ?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Mine is small 2.5 to 3 inches


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Still a really nice fish and also a great deal SC!

Hope others will be able to confirm what this fish is.

PS: actually I'm not sure mine got a black border at the end of its tail







. I'm gonna check it tonight and will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to tell anything from those pics, but it looks like a skinny ass spilo cf.


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

It looks like a juvi. Eigenmanni to me too. Eigenmanni doesn't have a black terminal band on the tail, it is hyaline (clear).


----------



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

which lfs had rhoms for 7 ea? or 14 if i misunderstood.
Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pristobrycon eigenmanni.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

r eigenmanni aggresive???
yea man go buy the other one for sure


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

that is a nice looking fish


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the help in the fish identification… Hmmm… Looks like the store has another on in… I’m gonna trade some baby golds for it, then I will have three… Wonder If I can get them to shoal???? For the price it would be a good experiment, for the hobby, I don’t want to lose any fish… What shall I do??????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Sep 22 2003, 02:14 PM
> Thanks for the help in the fish identification&#8230; Hmmm&#8230; Looks like the store has another on in&#8230; I'm gonna trade some baby golds for it, then I will have three&#8230; Wonder If I can get them to shoal???? *You can try but, I have never been successful with them. They are notorious fin biters.*
> 
> For the price it would be a good experiment, for the hobby, I don't want to lose any fish&#8230; What shall I do??????
> ...


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

for sale???


----------

